# FANTASY Author Cross-Promo Opportunity - SPOTS FULL!



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey all,

So in the interest of building up my mailing list some more before the launch of my second book, I've decided to try my hand at running a cross-promo specifically for fantasy books. I'm going to be giving away 50 ebooks and a kindle fire, and need 49 other authors to participate. If you're interested, please read on!

EDIT: To clarify, the purpose of this promo is to collect email addresses from fantasy readers as well as Facebook Likes and Twitter follows. Any book sales you may get from participating are a bonus.

PLEASE NOTE: I am NOT a promotional service like Free Kindle Giveaway or Patty's Promos and am not doing this for profit. There is a small buy-in, but it's only to cover the cost of the prizes and advertising expense. This is an experiment and a way to bring other authors of my genre together, and is not intended to be a regular service offered as a way to make money for myself. I do not have a hundreds of thousands of email subscribers or an enormous following (though my numbers ARE decent and growing daily) like these other services do, so it's entirely possible this may end up being a crapshoot. But it could also end up being super successful. So make sure you weigh your options before deciding to participate because I am not a promotional service company and I do not offer any guarantees.

REQUIREMENTS:

1. The book you are submitting for the cross-promo MUST be a fantasy novel. I'm willing to consider all fantasy sub-genres, but books that are not fantasy novels will not be considered.

2. If selected, you must be willing to pay a $10 buy-in. This covers the cost of your ebook (which I'll be purchasing to gift to the winner), the cost of the kindle, and any advertising and promo expenses on my part to promote the giveaway.

3. (EDITED) Your ebook must be priced at $2.99 or less so that I can buy it and gift it to the reader. If you don't want to drop the price on your book, you can also just pay me the difference on it and I will adjust your invoice accordingly.

4. You MUST, MUST, MUST be willing to share the giveaway with your newsletter subscribers and on your social media pages. The success of this cross promo DEPENDS on utilizing the collective fanbase of the participating authors, and will fail if said authors do not promote the giveaway to their own fans.

By the way, if any of you happen to be graphic designers who can make promo images for the cross-promo, or have any other particular skill set you can contribute that you would normally charge money for, I will add you to the cross-promo for FREE.

Still interested? Fill out the form so you can be considered. Make sure to read all the information at the top of the form before you do so, and that your answers are complete as possible. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_0gPq5ZIaJeU8TO5JYfngRJtKtFfOXCT4Yp6tIuSAxE/viewform

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to PM me or post them in this thread!

_I've edited your subject as we ask people not to use all caps or excessive punctuation, thanks. --Betsy_


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

What if our book is >$2.99 and we instead pony up the difference?


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

When are you running the promo/buying the book prizes? My book isn't out until Feb 25th  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> What if our book is >$2.99 and we instead pony up the difference?


That's fine by me. Just shoot me a message or an email at jazzywaltzwrites at gmail dot com and I'll adjust the invoice I send you accordingly.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

spellscribe said:


> When are you running the promo/buying the book prizes? My book isn't out until Feb 25th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I'm not going to be able to pick a date until after all the spots fill. Probably the contest would run throughout the month of February so as long as you at least have a pre-order link for your book up that would be fine.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

I've filled out the form  please bare in mind that as a new author, my platform is small. I'll be doing a ton of work in the next month to grow it though! I'll be running fb ads for my mailing list and I'm actively seeking out a ton of promo opportunities  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

spellscribe said:


> I've filled out the form  please bare in mind that as a new author, my platform is small. I'll be doing a ton of work in the next month to grow it though! I'll be running fb ads for my mailing list and I'm actively seeking out a ton of promo opportunities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Great! And no problem -- the whole point of this is to give authors with small platforms an opportunity to grow theim.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks!  Okay, so a few more questions now that my youngest child's need for pancakes has been satisfied:  

Why not let the authors purchase and gift their own ebooks to each prospective winner?

What is your marketing plan (outside of email and social media)?

Is there going to be a central page devoted to this / somewhere to send people to?  

Open to US residents / or World Wide?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Thanks! Okay, so a few more questions now that my youngest child's need for pancakes has been satisfied:
> 
> Why not let the authors purchase and gift their own ebooks to each prospective winner?
> 
> ...


Good questions!

1) I considered this, but I'm worried about follow-through on the author's end -- sometimes people get sick, have emergencies, and in rare cases are dishonest, and I'd hate for the winner of my first major giveaway to have to wait on some of the books or even not get any of them at all.

2) Mostly it's email, social media, posting to groups, FB advertising. Any and all additional suggestions are welcome, of course! I'm going to be doing some more research to see if there are other avenues to explore but so far from what I understand the success of these largely depends on utilizing the participating authors' existing fanbase, and encouraging those fans to share the giveaway with their friends by offering extra entries if they do so.

3) Yes -- I'm going to be setting up the giveaway page on my website, and will likely be using rafflecopter.

4) Open world-wide.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Is YA okay if it's urban fantasy? Can the book be permafree?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Augusta Blythe said:


> Is YA okay if it's urban fantasy? Can the book be permafree?


Yes and yes. 

EDIT: Although on second-thought I'd prefer if the book wasn't free -- it doesn't exactly add value for me to be giving away a book that's already priced at $0.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

cate the writer said:


> Sounds good - I've done several of these, if you want any help.
> 
> Filled out the form! (Cate Dean)


Great! Definitely woudln't mind an extra helping hand or advice on how to make this more successful.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I've participated in quite a few multi-author promotions and have found them to be awesome. I submitted a form for my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*. I have 3,181 newsletter subscribers and 2,147 Twitter followers and actively advertise all promotions in which I participate. I often hear from newsletter subscribers that they appreciate me sharing promotions with them that include other authors' discounted books as well as my own. Will you be including a banner? I've found that having a colorful banner unique to each promotion that can be attached to newsletters, tweets, and Facebook posts helps attract the attention of readers.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 3800 newsletter subscribers. I will participate, but--big but--only if it's around the 20th or so of the month.

I participate in a number of other promos, and including my own, they're all in the first week of the month.

Funny hearing myself referred to as a professional. *laughs* I'm in it to sell my own books, not to run a promo site.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm interested, especially if it's after the first week of Feb. The book I'd like to feature isn't published yet, so I'll fill the form out when I have the links.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey! Being dumb here: To clarify, is one copy of each persons book won by someone, and the hope is that all the other people who see the promo, or enter, might check out some of the books they see anyway?


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

I have hardly any email subscribers, but I've got a large number of friends and family that will hopefully participate, and I'll ask my fantasy friend who has 500 twitter followers to advertise it too  If you choose me I'll give you the extra money for the cost of my book too (its set at 3.99 most of the time). I've just submitted the form.


Hope it goes well!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Color me curious, but I'm sort of confused as to the actual goal of this promo is.

Is it to just have everyone go to a book page where there's fifty books and a giveaway form? Is it to collect emails or info? 

I've participated in both Rebecca's FKG and Patty's promos, and the goal of both is certainly different. Rebecca's is "we have a giveaway sponsored by these books, sign up and get a kindle" Then as a sponsor we get emails and the occasional sale because our book is on the page. 

Patty's is "hey a bunch of authors have teamed up to bring you this awesome deal." we all message our peeps and say hey go check out this sale it has my book and all these other ones. 

From what I've read, and I may have totally missed something, this seems like "go tell all your people about this giveaway where the winner gets a free copy of your book."


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

J.A. Cipriano said:


> Color me curious, but I'm sort of confused as to the actual goal of this promo is.
> 
> Is it to just have everyone go to a book page where there's fifty books and a giveaway form? Is it to collect emails or info?
> 
> ...


The giveaway itself is that ONE winner wins a kindle fire AND 50 free ebooks, all of which are from sponsoring authors. So even though your fans have already likely bought the book you are contributing, they are getting 49 other books they have not read for free if they win.

The idea is to collect email addresses as well as Facebook Page likes and Twitter follows, similar to FKG's platinum giveaway. Sales are also possible but not the primary focus (although I was thinking about the idea of giving extra entries to anyone who did purchase one of the books in the giveaway and sent in a receipt).


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I've participated in quite a few multi-author promotions and have found them to be awesome. I submitted a form for my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*. I have 3,181 newsletter subscribers and 2,147 Twitter followers and actively advertise all promotions in which I participate. I often hear from newsletter subscribers that they appreciate me sharing promotions with them that include other authors' discounted books as well as my own. Will you be including a banner? I've found that having a colorful banner unique to each promotion that can be attached to newsletters, tweets, and Facebook posts helps attract the attention of readers.


Great! I will be including a banner -- promo images are one of the costs covered by the buy-in.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Patty Jansen said:


> I have 3800 newsletter subscribers. I will participate, but--big but--only if it's around the 20th or so of the month.
> 
> I participate in a number of other promos, and including my own, they're all in the first week of the month.
> 
> Funny hearing myself referred to as a professional. *laughs* I'm in it to sell my own books, not to run a promo site.


I haven't decided on a date yet, but I was considering February for sure. It would be interesting to run the promo later in the month instead of earlier so as to not be lost in any other similar promos that go out, but since February is a shorter month I think I'd want to do it on the 15th.


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

jazzywaltz said:


> The idea is to collect email addresses as well as Facebook Page likes and Twitter follows, similar to FKG's platinum giveaway. Sales are also possible but not the primary focus (although I was thinking about the idea of giving extra entries to anyone who did purchase one of the books in the giveaway and sent in a receipt).


How will the mail addresses be distributed if the Rafflecopter is on your site?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Matthew Stott said:


> Hey! Being dumb here: To clarify, is one copy of each persons book won by someone, and the hope is that all the other people who see the promo, or enter, might check out some of the books they see anyway?


Yes, ONE individual will be winning ALL fifty books PLUS the Kindle Fire. The purpose of the cross-promo isn't to sell books so much as it is to collect email subscribers and possibly FB likes and Twitter follows. If you do get sales it'll be a bonus.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

J.A. Cipriano said:


> Color me curious, but I'm sort of confused as to the actual goal of this promo is.
> 
> Is it to just have everyone go to a book page where there's fifty books and a giveaway form? Is it to collect emails or info?
> 
> ...


That's a really good point. I've participated in both Rebecca's and Patty's multi-author promotions and have found both to be extremely helpful: Rebecca's primarily to gain a large number of Twitter followers and newsletter subscribers and Patty's to sell books. It would be really great if in addition to giving away a free copy of our books and a Kindle, if there were links to our books (Patty's type of promo) or participants in the raffle had to sign up for our newsletter or Twitter feed or something like that (Rebecca's type of promo). That provides a lot more exposure for the participating authors than simply giving away a copy of our books.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

GwynnEWhite said:


> How will the mail addresses be distributed if the Rafflecopter is on your site?


I will collect all the emails submitted at the end of the promo and send them out to all author participants. So everybody participating will be getting the same email list, but they will all be fantasy fans.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> The giveaway itself is that ONE winner wins a kindle fire AND 50 free ebooks, all of which are from sponsoring authors. So even though your fans have already likely bought the book you are contributing, they are getting 49 other books they have not read for free if they win.
> 
> The idea is to collect email addresses as well as Facebook Page likes and Twitter follows, similar to FKG's platinum giveaway. Sales are also possible but not the primary focus (although I was thinking about the idea of giving extra entries to anyone who did purchase one of the books in the giveaway and sent in a receipt).


That answers the question I just posted. Sounds good.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Aaronhodges said:


> I have hardly any email subscribers, but I've got a large number of friends and family that will hopefully participate, and I'll ask my fantasy friend who has 500 twitter followers to advertise it too  If you choose me I'll give you the extra money for the cost of my book too (its set at 3.99 most of the time). I've just submitted the form.
> 
> Hope it goes well!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> Great! I will be including a banner -- promo images are one of the costs covered by the buy-in.


Excellent!


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

jazzywaltz said:


> I will collect all the emails submitted at the end of the promo and send them out to all author participants. So everybody participating will be getting the same email list, but they will all be fantasy fans.


That sounds good. Signed up!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Just to make sure I'm clear here, and I don't mean to sound like I'm nitpicking. 

Everyone emails their lists of varying sizes and says "Hey there's this awesome giveaway. if you win you get 50 books and a kindle!" People from everyone's list migrate to a site and enter a drawing (how many days is the drawing?)

Someone wins! Yay! A few days later I get an email with a list of all the people who signed up from various mailing lists? It's a reasonably valuable list because it came from readers on other people's lists. 

The only caveat would be to make sure the people who sign up know they're going to be spammed by 50 other authors immediately. 

(BTW Kingsumo is a wordpress addon that's really good for this sorta thing but its expensive.)


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

jazzywaltz said:


> I will collect all the emails submitted at the end of the promo and send them out to all author participants. So everybody participating will be getting the same email list, but they will all be fantasy fans.


If you do this you'd have to be REALLY clear to those who enter that their email addresses will go out to 50 other people.

I like the raffle copter setup where they subscribe to an individual authors list/like their page etc for an entry. That way they get to dictate which authors they follow and how, and don't get spammed with 50 emails the next week for genres (like YA vs Epic vs Urban) that they have little or no interest in.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

J.A. Cipriano said:


> Just to make sure I'm clear here, and I don't mean to sound like I'm nitpicking.
> 
> Everyone emails their lists of varying sizes and says "Hey there's this awesome giveaway. if you win you get 50 books and a kindle!" People from everyone's list migrate to a site and enter a drawing (how many days is the drawing?)
> 
> ...


Yes, that's all correct. And I will be making it very clear to all the participants that by entering they're agreeing to receive emails from the sponsors. I have been eyeing Kingsumo... I might end up going with them over Rafflecopter but I need to think about it some more.

EDIT: I think I'm going to have the drawing up for two weeks, starting February 15th. Depends on whether or not I'm ready by then and get enough signups.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

spellscribe said:


> If you do this you'd have to be REALLY clear to those who enter that their email addresses will go out to 50 other people.
> 
> I like the raffle copter setup where they subscribe to an individual authors list/like their page etc for an entry. That way they get to dictate which authors they follow and how, and don't get spammed with 50 emails the next week for genres (like YA vs Epic vs Urban) that they have little or no interest in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Well I haven't made a firm decision yet, but I don't want to make the rafflecopter entry list so long that the authors toward the bottom don't get much traffic. But I have thought about this.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

By the way, if any of you happen to be graphic designers who can make promo images for the cross-promo, or have any other particular skill set they can contribute that they would normally charge money for, I will add you to the cross-promo for FREE.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Also, after thinking about it, I've realized for simplicity's sake that instead of waiting for participants to adjust their price at the end so I can gift their book that I will just charge the difference in addition to the $10 for anyone's book who is above $2.99. That way we can all avoid the hassle.


----------



## Shean (Nov 26, 2015)

What (specifically) do you need in the way of graphic design?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Shean said:


> What (specifically) do you need in the way of graphic design?


Banners that participants can use in their newsletters and/or blog posts to promote the giveaway, and a similar banner that would work for Facebook (sponsored posts) and Twitter.


----------



## Shean (Nov 26, 2015)

I think this is a great idea. 
Ok just to be clear- are you wanting fifty banners? One for each author?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Shean said:


> I think this is a great idea.
> Ok just to be clear- are you wanting fifty banners? One for each author?


Haha, no! That would be way too much work, and quite unnecessary. All the authors would be using the same banners. So we really just need one that can be used for newsletters and blogs, one that can be posted on FB and boosted, and one that can be tweeted.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Do ghost stories count as fantasy? I'm changing genres in Feb w/ a new series launch.
Also, I have experience in doing covers and web banners for my own stuff here:
http://www.amazon.com/Mia-Moore/e/B00HNY0EL6/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1

Lemme know, mmmkaay>


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm a graphic designer - I could do your banners for you!


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm in! Just submitted.


----------



## Shean (Nov 26, 2015)

aha, no! That would be way too much work, and quite unnecessary. All the authors would be using the same banners. So we really just need one that can be used for newsletters and blogs, one that can be posted on FB and boosted, and one that can be tweeted. 


I have 34 years in the graphic design industry. My only caveat is my book won't be coming out until the end of March. I do have a novella out. Does it need to be a full length book? Will you be running this promo again  in April perhaps?


----------



## P.E. Padilla (Nov 2, 2015)

This sounds great. Hopefully there will be room for small-fry like me with tiny e-mail lists.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Do ghost stories count as fantasy? I'm changing genres in Feb w/ a new series launch.
> Also, I have experience in doing covers and web banners for my own stuff here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mia-Moore/e/B00HNY0EL6/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1
> 
> Lemme know, mmmkaay>


They might. Go ahead and submit and I'll let you know once I've looked at whichever book you want to give away. I'll keep you in mind for the banners.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Jarmitagetheauthor said:


> I'm a graphic designer - I could do your banners for you!


Cool! Go ahead and submit if you haven't already, and if you have a portfolio link please PM it to me.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

jackconnerbooks said:


> I'm in! Just submitted.


Yay!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Shean said:


> I have 34 years in the graphic design industry. My only caveat is my book won't be coming out until the end of March. I do have a novella out. Does it need to be a full length book? Will you be running this promo again in April perhaps?


Novellas are fine. Whether or not I do something like this again depends on whether or not the first one is successful. Go ahead and submit and please PM me a link to your graphic design work.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

P.E. Padilla said:


> This sounds great. Hopefully there will be room for small-fry like me with tiny e-mail lists.


Authors of all platform sizes are welcome. <3


----------



## Nathan Elliott (May 29, 2012)

Hi.  I noticed you mentioned making it world wide.  I thikn you may want to look into the legal aspects of that decision.  Different countries have very different laws about giveaways/lotteries/sweepstakes, and you might get into trouble with opening it to the whole world.  Canada for example requires special treatment.  Being in the US doesn't mean that you only have to follow US law if you open it to everyone.  I don't know whether any country would actually take any action against you, but it is a risk.  I am not a lawyer, so this isn't legal advice, just what I hope is a helpful heads-up.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Nathan Elliott said:


> Hi. I noticed you mentioned making it world wide. I thikn you may want to look into the legal aspects of that decision. Different countries have very different laws about giveaways/lotteries/sweepstakes, and you might get into trouble with opening it to the whole world. Canada for example requires special treatment. Being in the US doesn't mean that you only have to follow US law if you open it to everyone. I don't know whether any country would actually take any action against you, but it is a risk. I am not a lawyer, so this isn't legal advice, just what I hope is a helpful heads-up. Good luck with your project.


I will look into this. Thanks.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

34 sign ups so far! The line up is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Submitted.  This looks exciting.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

jrwilson said:


> Submitted. This looks exciting.


Yay! Received.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Fantastic opportunity!  Thanks, Jazzywaltz!

I've sent in my form, and I'll drop the book's price to $2.99 for whenever the promo needs it.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> Fantastic opportunity! Thanks, Jazzywaltz!
> 
> I've sent in my form, and I'll drop the book's price to $2.99 for whenever the promo needs it.


Great! Just so you know I've actually changed the policy on this -- those authors who are submitting a higher price book are just going to have the price difference tacked onto their invoice if selected. It's just easier for all parties involved and it seems most people would rather pay the difference than drop their price anyway.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Submitted! Thanks for doing this. I can also make a banner, if needed.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Submitted. My book is currently priced at $4.99, and I'm willing to either drop the price or pay the difference. Probably paying the difference is simpler.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kristy Tate said:


> Submitted! Thanks for doing this. I can also make a banner, if needed.


Good to know! Do you have a designer portfolio by chance?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

ameliasmith said:


> Submitted. My book is currently priced at $4.99, and I'm willing to either drop the price or pay the difference. Probably paying the difference is simpler.


To make things easier I'm just going to charge everyone who's got a higher price the difference.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Filled out the form, but the book is not out yet (releasing Mon/Tues next week).


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Put me in coach. I'm ready to play!

Just filled out the form, even if I'm not selected I hope your promotion does amazing! It's been awesome having you here on Kboards Jazzy, you bring a fun energy that is hard to beat.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Sonya Bateman said:


> Filled out the form, but the book is not out yet (releasing Mon/Tues next week).


Sounds good!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Bbates024 said:


> Put me in coach. I'm ready to play!
> 
> Just filled out the form, even if I'm not selected I hope your promotion does amazing! It's been awesome having you here on Kboards Jazzy, you bring a fun energy that is hard to beat.


Aww, thanks! <3


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope this goes through because it would be very helpful!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

David Neth said:


> I hope this goes through because it would be very helpful!


We're only 9 spots away from being full, so it should! Feel free to share the sign-up link with your fantasy author friends.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll give it a go. Off to submit.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay, so KBoards is being glitchy and refusing to let me update the OP, so I'll just stick this right here:

1/21/16 UPDATE: WOW! We've already gotten over 40 sign-ups, and from so many amazing authors! Now that we're closer to the giveaway being full, I just wanted to let you all know about one more important change -- we're going to be focusing exclusively on email subscribers rather than social media followers, and we're also going to be running the giveaway through KingSumo. Because of the expensive (but very much worth it) price-tag, I'm going to be tacking on an additional $3 to the buy-in fee to cover the cost -- BUT, it's a one-time expense only and future giveaways will be $10 for the buy-in. If you don't want to pay the extra $3 please let me know and I will take your name off the list. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> Okay, so KBoards is being glitchy and refusing to let me update the OP, so I'll just stick this right here:
> 
> 1/21/16 UPDATE: WOW! We've already gotten over 40 sign-ups, and from so many amazing authors! Now that we're closer to the giveaway being full, I just wanted to let you all know about one more important change -- we're going to be focusing exclusively on email subscribers rather than social media followers, and we're also going to be running the giveaway through KingSumo. Because of the expensive (but very much worth it) price-tag, I'm going to be tacking on an additional $3 to the buy-in fee to cover the cost -- BUT, it's a one-time expense only and future giveaways will be $10 for the buy-in. If you don't want to pay the extra $3 please let me know and I will take your name off the list. Thanks!


Fantastic! Thanks so much for organizing this!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Fantastic! Thanks so much for organizing this!


You're welcome! Feel free to let any fantasy authors you know who might be interested.


----------



## Aderyn Wood (Feb 2, 2013)

jazzywaltz said:


> Okay, so KBoards is being glitchy and refusing to let me update the OP, so I'll just stick this right here:
> 
> 1/21/16 UPDATE: WOW! We've already gotten over 40 sign-ups, and from so many amazing authors! Now that we're closer to the giveaway being full, I just wanted to let you all know about one more important change -- we're going to be focusing exclusively on email subscribers rather than social media followers, and we're also going to be running the giveaway through KingSumo. Because of the expensive (but very much worth it) price-tag, I'm going to be tacking on an additional $3 to the buy-in fee to cover the cost -- BUT, it's a one-time expense only and future giveaways will be $10 for the buy-in. If you don't want to pay the extra $3 please let me know and I will take your name off the list. Thanks!


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Only 4 spots left! Come on people, lets get this thing filled up!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay. I've filled out the form as the spots seem to be almost full and I don't want to miss my chance. As I mentioned though, the book I'd like to promote won't be published until next week, so I've had to put the link to the paperback on the form for now. Hope that's okay. I'll let you have the link to the kindle version when it's published, if I'm chosen. Thanks.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

I have filled in the form. I only have a small following but would love the chance to participate.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Okay. I've filled out the form as the spots seem to be almost full and I don't want to miss my chance. As I mentioned though, the book I'd like to promote won't be published until next week, so I've had to put the link to the paperback on the form for now. Hope that's okay. I'll let you have the link to the kindle version when it's published, if I'm chosen. Thanks.


Sounds good!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

SamuelStokes said:


> I have filled in the form. I only have a small following but would love the chance to participate.


Received. Thanks!


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Hooray! All 49 spots have now been filled! Please bear with me -- you will all be receiving emails with instructions on what to do next as well as invoices to secure your spot. If you have not been chosen, please don't take it personally; I'm simply trying to cultivate the best books possible for the giveaway.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm still waiting on about five people to send me their payments and a high-rez version of the book cover. Payments were due last night. Once that's done, I can officially get started on putting the promo together, so please send in your payment and cover tonight to avoid losing your spot!


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

Image/banner look great Jazzy! What a wonderful fantasy 50-pack!  Looking forward to spreading the word February 15th!


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree! Everything looked great! Very cool to see my book cover featured


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

CAAAllen said:


> Image/banner look great Jazzy! What a wonderful fantasy 50-pack! Looking forward to spreading the word February 15th!


Yay, thanks! Glad you like.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

David Neth said:


> Very cool to see my book cover featured


I thought it was a nice touch.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Jasmine, is today still lift-off day? I've done my blog post, and I'm preparing my newsletter now. One thing, though. I noticed on the giveaway page it says 'To find out more about the 50 fantasy titles listed in this giveaway, click here.' except there's nothing to click.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Jasmine, is today still lift-off day? I've done my blog post, and I'm preparing my newsletter now. One thing, though. I noticed on the giveaway page it says 'To find out more about the 50 fantasy titles listed in this giveaway, click here.' except there's nothing to click.


Yes, today is lift-off day! Sorry about the link issue -- I just fixed that. I also sent out a reminder email to everyone a short while ago.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Apologies for missing the email. I'll get right on it.


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

Spreading the word! Love the promo images!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm happy to be a part of this promotion and excited to see how it works out! I sent out a newsletter announcement (3,170 subscribers), announced it on Twitter (2,165 followers) and announced it on Facebook.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1560034440987416&id=1493099857680875

My Facebook post.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: We've got 1065 subscribers so far, and the day isn't over yet!


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

jazzywaltz said:


> UPDATE: We've got 1065 subscribers so far, and the day isn't over yet!


That's great! Keep us posted! I've only got a small following, but I know several people have at least followed links to the giveaway page, so hopefully my small list contributed!


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Just sent my email.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I'd seen this earlier! I'd like to do it next time. Would you be _terribly_ offended if I organized something similar in a month or two? This is a fantastic idea.

Please keep updating on your results!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

CJBrightley said:


> I wish I'd seen this earlier! I'd like to do it next time. Would you be _terribly_ offended if I organized something similar in a month or two? This is a fantastic idea.
> 
> Please keep updating on your results!


Of course not. It's not like I own this idea or anything -- authors have done this before. No reason you can't give it a shot.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: We are now at 1695 subscribers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> UPDATE: We are now at 1695 subscribers.


Woot! That's fantastic!


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

jazzywaltz said:


> UPDATE: We are now at 1695 subscribers.


 - Nice!

I will gladly be forced to upgrade my MailChimp plan if this keeps up!


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome results so far! I didn't find anything about what you concluded about the legal rules for raffles/giveaways/etc. Did you limit it to the US for contributing authors, or entrants, or both?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

CAAAllen said:


> - Nice!
> 
> I will gladly be forced to upgrade my MailChimp plan if this keeps up!


Due to taking part in so many of these types of promotions run by various authors, I've had to upgrade my MadMimi account three times. It's a nice problem to have.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

CJBrightley said:


> Awesome results so far! I didn't find anything about what you concluded about the legal rules for raffles/giveaways/etc. Did you limit it to the US for contributing authors, or entrants, or both?


The rules are listed in the fine print on the giveaway page.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

jazzywaltz said:


> The rules are listed in the fine print on the giveaway page.


Ah! Found it. Thank you!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

End of today update: 2007 subscribers.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow!  We will now officially all be forced to upgrade our MailChimp accounts.

Oh, what a shame.  I'll cry a river.

Where's my credit card?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Mid-day update: 2576 subscribers. Woo!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> Mid-day update: 2576 subscribers. Woo!


Fantastic!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wowee!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a very nice bit of serendipity happen to me. Through another multi-author promotion, I gained an additional 846 newsletter subscribers, so I sent the announcement for this promotion (Jasmine Walt's multi-author promotion) out to them. As a result, I've sent the announcement to over 4,000 subscribers.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, that's what I get for taking a day off of kboards.   Awesome results.

Oh and definitely shared across all my social / email outlets as well.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I had a very nice bit of serendipity happen to me. Through another multi-author promotion, I gained an additional 846 newsletter subscribers, so I sent the announcement for this promotion (Jasmine Walt's multi-author promotion) out to them. As a result, I've sent the announcement to over 4,000 subscribers.


Nice!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Well, that's what I get for taking a day off of kboards.  Awesome results.
> 
> Oh and definitely shared across all my social / email outlets as well.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: We're now at 3818 subscribers.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow. Nice. I sent it out to both my lists and blogged about it. I'm going to facebook it again on the weekend. I figured I'd spread it out a little.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fantastic!

I started signups for another one, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kristal Shaff (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd love to get involved in something like this. I'm officially free from my publishing contract April 1st and can go on my own.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Wow. Nice. I sent it out to both my lists and blogged about it. I'm going to facebook it again on the weekend. I figured I'd spread it out a little.


Yay! Sounds good.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kristal Shaff said:


> I'd love to get involved in something like this. I'm officially free from my publishing contract April 1st and can go on my own.


It doesn't matter whether or not you're trad or indie published for you to participate in something like this. You're just building your mailing list, you're not doing anything that would violate a publisher's contract.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: 4107 subscribers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> UPDATE: 4107 subscribers.


Awesome! It's fun to see these updates.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Great results so far!

Tiny hijack (sorry, but hopefully it's helpful info):
I've been looking at upgrading my MailChimp account, since I'm close the free/paid line anyway, and it looks like you all are pushed over into the paying category by this promo. So I was looking for possible alternatives, just to see if there were any good ones, and found sendinblue.com. It looks like it might be comparable to MailChimp, except cheaper (and with the free/paid line much higher). Has anyone used it?

I'm trying it for my next email and will post a separate thread later with my impressions. If you're about to spring for the paid MailChimp upgrade, you might want to at least check it out.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

jazzywaltz said:


> UPDATE: 4107 subscribers.


This is insane! I will definitely have to look into cheaper options for a mailing list. Hmm...any recommendations?

Also, what do you think is a good return on these subscribers? I know it's hard to tell how many of them are actually going to be clicking through when you send emails, but I'm guessing only about 30% of them will actually engage.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

David Neth said:


> This is insane! I will definitely have to look into cheaper options for a mailing list. Hmm...any recommendations?
> 
> Also, what do you think is a good return on these subscribers? I know it's hard to tell how many of them are actually going to be clicking through when you send emails, but I'm guessing only about 30% of them will actually engage.


I use MadMimi and find them great to work with and, in my opinion, quite affordable.

Regarding open rate, I'd say 30% is reasonable. However, a good number of the entries are "unconfirmed" meaning they haven't clicked on the confirmation email they should have received to confirm their address. This might not be their fault as a number of people have reported not receiving the email and I'm trying to sort this out with King Sumo right now. But it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> Regarding open rate, I'd say 30% is reasonable. However, a good number of the entries are "unconfirmed" meaning they haven't clicked on the confirmation email they should have received to confirm their address. This might not be their fault as a number of people have reported not receiving the email and I'm trying to sort this out with King Sumo right now. But it's something to keep in mind.


I'd expect there to be a fairly sizable unsubscribe rate too ... and I'd probably caution people to prepare themselves for the possibility of folks marking their marketing emails as spam until things settle down. Despite it being there in the rules, I wouldn't doubt a lot of people skimmed over the "you're gonna be marketed to by 50 authors" piece.

If it doesn't happen, great, but best to be prepared.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

Guys I know when Patty does a promo like this, she runs the gathered emails through a free service asking them to manually subscribe to her mailchimp list. It stops spam reports and makes sure her subscribers are genuinely interested. No point upgrading only to drop back down in numbers later, right? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> I use MadMimi and find them great to work with and, in my opinion, quite affordable.
> 
> Regarding open rate, I'd say 30% is reasonable. However, a good number of the entries are "unconfirmed" meaning they haven't clicked on the confirmation email they should have received to confirm their address. This might not be their fault as a number of people have reported not receiving the email and I'm trying to sort this out with King Sumo right now. But it's something to keep in mind.


Yes. One of my newsletter subscribers wrote me saying their entry didn't work, and I told them they need to look for the confirmation email. The first time I entered a contest like this, I also thought my entry didn't work because there wasn't any message telling me to look for the email. Hopefully, people entering the contest will eventually find their email.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

spellscribe said:


> Guys I know when Patty does a promo like this, she runs the gathered emails through a free service asking them to manually subscribe to her mailchimp list. It stops spam reports and makes sure her subscribers are genuinely interested. No point upgrading only to drop back down in numbers later, right?


Excellent idea!


----------



## Aderyn Wood (Feb 2, 2013)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Excellent idea!


Agreed


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

spellscribe said:


> Guys I know when Patty does a promo like this, she runs the gathered emails through a free service asking them to manually subscribe to her mailchimp list. It stops spam reports and makes sure her subscribers are genuinely interested. No point upgrading only to drop back down in numbers later, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Do you know the name of the service she uses?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I'd expect there to be a fairly sizable unsubscribe rate too ... and I'd probably caution people to prepare themselves for the possibility of folks marking their marketing emails as spam until things settle down. Despite it being there in the rules, I wouldn't doubt a lot of people skimmed over the "you're gonna be marketed to by 50 authors" piece.
> 
> If it doesn't happen, great, but best to be prepared.


True. This sort of thing is par for the course.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I'd expect there to be a fairly sizable unsubscribe rate too ... and I'd probably caution people to prepare themselves for the possibility of folks marking their marketing emails as spam until things settle down. Despite it being there in the rules, I wouldn't doubt a lot of people skimmed over the "you're gonna be marketed to by 50 authors" piece.
> 
> If it doesn't happen, great, but best to be prepared.


In the past year, I've been one of the sponsors in many of these kinds of contests. At the beginning, I gained but then lost a lot of subscribers and received some spam reports. (MadMimi is great about this; they never even mentioned it to me.) Eventually, my subscriber number hovered for quite some time slightly above 3,000. After a recent contest, my subscriber number jumped to slightly above 4,000; it's now at 3,949. When I first started sending out frequent emails about new multi-author raffle contests and multi-author book discount campaigns, I thought I might lose a lot of subscribers. But it looks like people who join a mailing list to win Kindles or gift cards or to buy discounted books enjoy hearing about more similar opportunities. In addition to this, I've actually started hearing from some of my newsletter subscribers, telling me how much they like my books or thanking me for letting them know about contests and book sales. I'm so happy I discovered multi-author campaigns.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

spellscribe said:


> Guys I know when Patty does a promo like this, she runs the gathered emails through a free service asking them to manually subscribe to her mailchimp list. It stops spam reports and makes sure her subscribers are genuinely interested. No point upgrading only to drop back down in numbers later, right?


EXCELLENT idea. I'd really like to know that, too.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

Awesome results! I'm so glad I'm a part of this promotion.

Since we have a whole bunch of fantasy authors here, I was wondering if anyone is interested in doing a first in the series fantasy cross-promotion after this is done.

The promotion consists of everyone setting their first in the series fantasy book free or $0.99 for a day or a few days. All authors will promote to their mailing lists and social medias the books that are included in the promotion (maybe create a landing page?). I believe it would be a great way to cross-promote. And if this is successful, we can do it once every so often.

Jasmine, are you interested in doing something like that and heading the promotion since you are doing a wonderful job at the current promotion?


----------



## Aderyn Wood (Feb 2, 2013)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> Awesome results! I'm so glad I'm a part of this promotion.
> 
> Since we have a whole bunch of fantasy authors here, I was wondering if anyone is interested in doing a first in the series fantasy cross-promotion after this is done.
> 
> ...


Were you thinking immediately after this promo, or waiting a month or two, Kassandra? I'm interested but I can't discount until April (I'm in KDP). But, I'm sure other opportunities will crop up. Good idea


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm thinking after April 15, 2016 because that's the date of my third book release, but the specifics are up to the majority of the authors.

If Jasmine wants to host this, that'll be great (since she has connections with so much authors and designers). If she doesn't want to host this, I can post a new thread to create a sign up form. Maybe we should have a vote on the best date to do the promotion, how many days to run the promotion, etc.



Aderyn Wood said:


> Were you thinking immediately after this promo, or waiting a month or two, Kassandra? I'm interested but I can't discount until April (I'm in KDP). But, I'm sure other opportunities will crop up. Good idea


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> I'm thinking after April 15, 2016 because that's the date of my third book release, but the specifics are up to the majority of the authors.
> 
> If Jasmine wants to host this, that'll be great (since she has connections with so much authors and designers). If she doesn't want to host this, I can post a new thread to create a sign up form. Maybe we should have a vote on the best date to do the promotion, how many days to run the promotion, etc.


I'd be interested in participating. I'm currently writing the second book in a YA Paranormal Mystery series.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Mid-April or later would be great for me.  By then, I should hopefully have book two of the series I want to promote published.  (If not, it should be up for pre-order, at least.)


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

April could be a possibility for me. The second book in my trilogy comes off preorder then, and I should be somewhere near with book three. If the timing's right with regards to Select rules, I could run a 99c promo on book one.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Kassandra, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> Awesome results! I'm so glad I'm a part of this promotion.
> 
> Since we have a whole bunch of fantasy authors here, I was wondering if anyone is interested in doing a first in the series fantasy cross-promotion after this is done.
> 
> ...


If it were in May I'd love to participate. My books are re-enrolling in Select at the beginning of May so I should have new free days to play with. If not, I could always discount to $0.99 for a bit.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not in KU but I could do $0.99.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, Jazzywaltz, do you know how many subscribers there are now?

You've spoiled us by giving us updates.  Now I'm dying to get more.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

Jasmine, it looks like a lot of authors are interested in doing the first in the series fantasy promotion in late April. Would you be interested in hosting this?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> Jasmine, it looks like a lot of authors are interested in doing the first in the series fantasy promotion in late April. Would you be interested in hosting this?


I think it's a great idea! I'll definitely host it if we have enough people interested.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: 4481 subscribers.

I was promoting the giveaway via a Facebook post the first couple of days and decided to stop and see if it made any difference. We definitely slowed today, although I'm not 100% certain that's the direct cause rather than just par for the course loss of momentum. I'll do another boost tomorrow and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

Awesome! I'll be the first to sign up.



jazzywaltz said:


> I think it's a great idea! I'll definitely host it if we have enough people interested.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> I think it's a great idea! I'll definitely host it if we have enough people interested.


Fantastic! Count me in.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: 4767 subscribers.


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

I'd love to take part!


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

What's the update on subscribers now? I imagine we've gotta be close to 6,000, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Should we consider spreading out our welcome emails?  50 welcome emails in one day might drive people crazy.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

jrwilson said:


> Should we consider spreading out our welcome emails? 50 welcome emails in one day might drive people crazy.


Good point. I'm participating in Patty's promo March 5-6 so I just figured I'd send my first email then. Give my new subscribers another freebie before I bombard them with "buy my book!"


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

jazzywaltz said:


> I think it's a great idea! I'll definitely host it if we have enough people interested.


I am definitely in


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Due to taking part in so many of these types of promotions run by various authors, I've had to upgrade my MadMimi account three times. It's a nice problem to have.


Yes it is an awesome problem to have  What kind of open rate are you seeing from these author cross promo generated lists?


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I suggested on this thread that we might try organizing exactly who sends their first e-mail when. That way, people get their first welcome e-mails from each auther at a maximum of two per day.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231204.0.html


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd most definitely be interested if a late April promo comes about!


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd be interested in one in May! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

novelover said:


> Yes it is an awesome problem to have  What kind of open rate are you seeing from these author cross promo generated lists?


It depends on the Subject line for my specific newsletter emails. Not every subscriber is interested in everything I have to offer. For a recent newsletter in which the Subject line was "Over 100 Books Free or $0.99 Each" for another multi-author promotion in which I was participating, I sent the newsletter out to 3,971 subscribers, 889 people viewed it and 224 clicked on a link inside the newsletter.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

UnicornEmily said:


> I suggested on this thread that we might try organizing exactly who sends their first e-mail when. That way, people get their first welcome e-mails from each auther at a maximum of two per day.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231204.0.html


Wasn't caught up with that thread. Good idea. Jazzy, what are your thoughts on suggesting an organization for welcome emails?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> I suggested on this thread that we might try organizing exactly who sends their first e-mail when. That way, people get their first welcome e-mails from each auther at a maximum of two per day.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231204.0.html


I actually was thinking about doing this as well. I'm on the east coast right now on vacation and will be until the 3rd of March, but when I get back I'll go ahead and write up a schedule.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UPDATE: 5233 subscribers


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

jazzywaltz said:


> I'm on the east coast right now on vacation and will be until the 3rd of March...


So when do you think we'll get the emails for the subscribers? I'm in Patty's March promo and we're supposed to send people emails on the 5th.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd love to be in yours in May as well. I am also organizing a second one in April/May and am hoping we can cross-pollinate these lists so we can all get a bunch of new readers.


----------



## CraigAPriceJr (Feb 27, 2016)

Let me know when another one of these fantasy promos kicks off. I'd love to be a part of it and help.


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

Marilyn Peake said:


> It depends on the Subject line for my specific newsletter emails. Not every subscriber is interested in everything I have to offer. For a recent newsletter in which the Subject line was "Over 100 Books Free or $0.99 Each" for another multi-author promotion in which I was participating, I sent the newsletter out to 3,971 subscribers, 889 people viewed it and 224 clicked on a link inside the newsletter.


Wow, open rate is pretty good while your click through rate is fantastic.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Jumping up and down and trying to be patient...


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I know, me too!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys, so the final total was 5451 subscribers! I'm sitting at JFK airport waiting to board my flight home, so tomorrow after I'm all settled I'll figure out a schedule for who should email on what day so subscribers don't get 50 emails at once. And get the list out to everyone too, of course.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> Hey guys, so the final total was 5451 subscribers! I'm sitting at JFK airport waiting to board my flight home, so tomorrow after I'm all settled I'll figure out a schedule for who should email on what day so subscribers don't get 50 emails at once. And get the list out to everyone too, of course.


Woot! Woot! I'm going to once again need to jump another level in my monthly payments to MadMimi for my newsletter plan, but that's a very nice problem to have.  Starting a newsletter has been one of the best things I've ever done for my writing career. Thanks so much for running such a successful promotion, Jasmine!


----------



## Aderyn Wood (Feb 2, 2013)

jazzywaltz said:


> Hey guys, so the final total was 5451 subscribers! I'm sitting at JFK airport waiting to board my flight home, so tomorrow after I'm all settled I'll figure out a schedule for who should email on what day so subscribers don't get 50 emails at once. And get the list out to everyone too, of course.


Thanks Jasmine! I hope you had a good holiday. You deserved it after all that work!


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you, Jasmine!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would say by all accounts this was a really successful promotion and I was happy to be part of it.

Thank you for spearheading this Jasmine! I hope at least some of my tweets, blogs, and emails helped.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

You're welcome! I sent emails out to everyone tonight. Thanks for being so patient with me. <3


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Email sent! Already 112 unsubscribes. I expect many more haha. But I've also had 100 link clicks, so that's good news!

I've had 6 "complaints." Are there any consequences to that via Mailchimp? I've never had complaints before so I don't know.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Jazzy!  And thanks David for supplying some insight.  It's nice to have some idea what to expect.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

David Neth said:


> Email sent! Already 112 unsubscribes. I expect many more haha. But I've also had 100 link clicks, so that's good news!
> 
> I've had 6 "complaints." Are there any consequences to that via Mailchimp? I've never had complaints before so I don't know.


Great info!

From what I understand it just means they marked your email as spam. I don't use Mailchimp but they have more info on that here: http://kb.mailchimp.com/accounts/compliance-tips/about-abuse-complaints


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

David Neth said:


> Email sent! Already 112 unsubscribes. I expect many more haha. But I've also had 100 link clicks, so that's good news!
> 
> I've had 6 "complaints." Are there any consequences to that via Mailchimp? I've never had complaints before so I don't know.


Mailchimp is sometimes kind of heavy-fisted with the complaints, and can issue warnings and suspend accounts. I've heard of others getting a warning for less than six. I haven't received one from them yet so I'm not sure.

Complaints normally means that someone tagged your email as spam, or on that survey clicked that they never signed up to receive them. It's a hazard of doing the promos to get email addresses but it can also net you a ton of people interested in your work.

I've also found that a ton of people are too lazy to unsubscribe. So if I send out say three emails normally I send the email, I send it again to everyone that didn't open it, and then on my next (new Campaign) email I send it again to people that didn't open it on either of the attempts. If they haven't opened it after three I cut them. There are a ton of folks out there that just enter contests, which is ok, but I'm looing for readers.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Bbates024 said:


> Mailchimp is sometimes kind of heavy-fisted with the complaints, and can issue warnings and suspend accounts. I've heard of others getting a warning for less than six. I haven't received one from them yet so I'm not sure.
> 
> Complaints normally means that someone tagged your email as spam, or on that survey clicked that they never signed up to receive them. It's a hazard of doing the promos to get email addresses but it can also net you a ton of people interested in your work.
> 
> I've also found that a ton of people are too lazy to unsubscribe. So if I send out say three emails normally I send the email, I send it again to everyone that didn't open it, and then on my next (new Campaign) email I send it again to people that didn't open it on either of the attempts. If they haven't opened it after three I cut them. There are a ton of folks out there that just enter contests, which is ok, but I'm looing for readers.


Thanks for the explanation. I perfectly agree with your last statement, but it seems like it's a lot of work to pay attention to which subscribers are opening and/or clicking. Maybe I just haven't figured out the shortcut yet, I don't know.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

After almost 24 hours, these are my numbers:

Sent: 5,445
Opened: 2,279 (42.1%)
Clicked: 351 (6.5%)
Unsubscribed: 345
Complaints: 18

I'm still getting a lot of unsubscribes. Overall, though, I'm very happy with the open and click rate. I imagine through today and tomorrow these numbers will change too. I participated in Patty's March promo and even with sending out the email in the middle of the second day, I was getting more downloads than I did my first day. I think that's directly related to my mailing list. So a very successful promo!

Thanks Jazzy for putting it together! Keep us updated if you do another!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

David Neth said:


> After almost 24 hours, these are my numbers:
> 
> Sent: 5,445
> Opened: 2,279 (42.1%)
> ...


This is great data! Thanks for sharing. Didn't get a chance to send mine out yet but will this morning so I'll update here with my stats as well.

Btw I do believe Mailchimp has a feature that allows you to resend to unopens. So you might want to Google that.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I sent out my welcome newsletter to the new subscribers from this promotion in the wee hours of the morning today, followed by an announcement to all my newsletter subscribers about huge discounts in most of my books. Here are my results of the welcome newsletter:

*Note:* 934 people in the list of subscribers had already subscribed to my newsletter, so my welcome newsletter went out to 4,517 people (rather than the 5,451 total).
Sent: 4,517
Opened: 1,306
Clicked: 58
Unsubscribed: 371
Complaints: 21
Bounced: 37

*Extra bonus:* I saw a nice bump in sales after I sent out the newsletter announcing discounts in my books.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I sent out my welcome newsletter to the new subscribers from this promotion in the wee hours of the morning today, followed by an announcement to all my newsletter subscribers about huge discounts in most of my books. Here are my results of the welcome newsletter:
> 
> *Note:* 934 people in the list of subscribers had already subscribed to my newsletter, so my welcome newsletter went out to 4,517 people (rather than the 5,451 total).
> Sent: 4,517
> ...


Nice! Thanks for sharing your numbers. <3


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

I sent my welcome newsletter around 9am west coast time, so since it's close to the end of the day I thought I'd share my stats:

Sent: 5058 (some were people who already subscribed to my newsletter so I didn't send to those)
Accepted: 4997
Bounced: 32
Viewed: 1,377
Engaged (Clicks): 126
Unsubscribed: 371
Marked as spam: 29

FYI, I basically sent out a welcome email offering the first 3 chapters of my book for free. I got quite a few responses on this (I've lost count of the email responses) asking to claim the freebie. I'm also running a KCD this week so I told them if they wanted the whole book it was available for 99 cents. About 43% of my clicks were on the buy link, and I had highest ever sales on my KCD today so I'm pretty pleased so far. 

EDIT: I counted and I had 47 freebie claims. So that's at least 47 confirmed interested readers.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

I sent my email very early this morning and will report back on the data.

Meanwhile, I want to share my experience with Sendy, a super cheap substitute for Mailchimp and Madmimi, which I believe all of you might be interested in reading about due to the high number of new subscibers (special thanks to this promotion and Jasmine).

View my post on:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,232165.0.html


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent my email very early this morning and will report back on the data.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check this out. I've heard good things about Sendy.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if I absolutely have to upgrade my mailchimp account or can I just do pay as you go?


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

You can do just pay as you go, at least as far as the MailChimp pricing page says.

http://mailchimp.com/pricing/all/

But I priced it out, and that's really only going to be cheaper if you only send one e-mail every two or three months per subscriber.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

UnicornEmily said:


> You can do just pay as you go, at least as far as the MailChimp pricing page says.
> 
> http://mailchimp.com/pricing/all/
> 
> But I priced it out, and that's really only going to be cheaper if you only send one e-mail every two or three months per subscriber.


When they say credits are they meaning subscribers? So if I'm reading that right, it would actually be over $100 to send out the first email? Then unless they all unsubscribe, somewhere around that each time?


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Does anyone know if I absolutely have to upgrade my mailchimp account or can I just do pay as you go?


Depending on how often you send out emails, pay as you go might be more cost-effective.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

I think when it said credits it mean per subscriber per email. So if you buy 100 email credits, you can send one email to 100 subscribers or 2 emails to 50 subscribers, and so on.

At first, I was naive enough to think that 100 email credit would allow me to send 100 emails to all of my subscribers, but now, I don't think that's the case.

So you're right, I think you need around $100 to send out one email to everyone in this promotion if you are using Mailchimp.



Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> When they say credits are they meaning subscribers? So if I'm reading that right, it would actually be over $100 to send out the first email? Then unless they all unsubscribe, somewhere around that each time?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't really know enough about mailchimp to answer. I use MadMimi and I had to upgrade to the 10,000 contacts plan which was only $42/month. From what I'm seeing here it sounds like that's cheaper than Mailchimp's pay as you go so probably their subscription plans are cheaper too. Once I weed out the duds from this new batch of subscribers I'll probably get down to the point where I can go back to the cheaper 5000 subscriber plan.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> I don't really know enough about mailchimp to answer. I use MadMimi and I had to upgrade to the 10,000 contacts plan which was only $42/month. From what I'm seeing here it sounds like that's cheaper than Mailchimp's pay as you go so probably their subscription plans are cheaper too. Once I weed out the duds from this new batch of subscribers I'll probably get down to the point where I can go back to the cheaper 5000 subscriber plan.


I did the same thing after participating in your promo, Jasmine. I also use MadMimi and had to upgrade to the 10,000 contacts plan. After the people who unsubscribed or had bounced emails, I'm now up to 7,838 subscribers, which makes me very happy. I find that sending out newsletters is one of the most successful forms of promotion around.


----------



## Kristal Shaff (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm behind and haven't started an email yet. I've done a lot of twitter, etc, but not email lists. Trying to decide between madmimi and Mailchimp.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kristal Shaff said:


> I'm behind and haven't started an email yet. I've done a lot of twitter, etc, but not email lists. Trying to decide between madmimi and Mailchimp.


If you're going to build your list using giveaways I'd use Madmimi. Mailchimp's penalties are too harsh to work with if you're not going to build a completely organic list.


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

jazzywaltz said:


> I don't really know enough about mailchimp to answer. I use MadMimi and I had to upgrade to the 10,000 contacts plan which was only $42/month. From what I'm seeing here it sounds like that's cheaper than Mailchimp's pay as you go so probably their subscription plans are cheaper too. Once I weed out the duds from this new batch of subscribers I'll probably get down to the point where I can go back to the cheaper 5000 subscriber plan.


Having to upgrade your autoresponder account is a good problem to have . How do you go about weeding out the duds?


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's something I came across for anyone who has very, very simple needs (think: no automation) and a limit of 5,000 subscribers.

http://tinyletter.com/?utm_source=zapier&utm_medium=profile&utm_campaign=partnership

It's called Tinyletter, and it's by the same company as MailChimp. Apparently it's free.

I'm pondering using it as a pre-filter welcome e-mail.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

Here are my numbers after more than 24 hours of sending out my email.

This giveaway:
Emails sent: 5451
Unsubscribed: 378 (7.01%)
Bounced: 39 (0.77%)
Marked as spam: 24

I also send out the same email to a list of subscribers from Rebecca Hamilton's all genre platinum giveaway, and here are the numbers for that:
Emails sent: 819 (there are some duplicates between the two lists)
Unsubscribed: 29 (3.55%)
Bounced: 3 (0.38%)
Marked as spam: 0

I sent a total of 5976 emails (including the two lists above and my own organic list; there are some duplicate emails)
open rate: 1547 (26.07%)
clicked rate: 437 (7.36%)
unsubscribed rate: 399 (6.72%)
bounced rate: 41 (0.69%)
spam rate: 24 (0.4%)

As you can see, Rebecca's giveaway email list has half the rate of unsubscribe and bounces (no spam!) as Jasmine's giveaway. But Jasmine's giveaway resulted in a lot more email addresses and it is 1/4 of the cost. I would do both giveaways again.

One thing I want to mention to reduce the spam and unsubscribe rate is to make it clear that the entrants will be receiving special offers and newsletters from the sponsoring authors. I entered both Jasmine's and Rebecca's giveaway with one of my personal email addresses just to see what it looks like on the entrant's side. The difference in the two giveaways is that Rebecca made it clear that entrants will receive emails from sponsoring authors while Jasmine had the message hidden in the terms and conditions (near the very bottom of a very long and technical terms and conditions) that probably no one read. If I wasn't one of the sponsoring authors, I know I wouldn't read it in its entirety before I type in my email address.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mad Mimi is by far the cheaper option over mail chimp. When I send out my first Email next month I'll be subscribing to Mad Mimi for the list it's about 27-30 versus at least 75 at Mail chimp. I'm going to weed out some folks and then decide what to do. Normally, I test the waters, on Mail chimp I created a list called Unopened. If they haven't opened any of my emails for at least five of them I just get rid of them. those are people looking for free ebooks and giveaways and not anything else. I think that is pretty fair you have to open one email out of five to stay on my list and I traditionally send out one a month, unless I have more than one release happening.

Anyways I'm looking forward to trying Mad Mimi with this list and weeding out the folks that aren't interested at all. I'm not to the point yet where I need a service to send multiple emails a month, but when I get there Mimi seems like the place to be.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> One thing I want to mention to reduce the spam and unsubscribe rate is to make it clear that the entrants will be receiving special offers and newsletters from the sponsoring authors. I entered both Jasmine's and Rebecca's giveaway with one of my personal email addresses just to see what it looks like on the entrant's side. The difference in the two giveaways is that Rebecca made it clear that entrants will receive emails from sponsoring authors while Jasmine had the message hidden in the terms and conditions (near the very bottom of a very long and technical terms and conditions) that probably no one read. If I wasn't one of the sponsoring authors, I know I wouldn't read it in its entirety before I type in my email address.


Thanks for sharing your numbers. I actually did mention in both the fine print AND the general giveaway description that participants would be receiving emails from all the sponsors. The general description was at the very top, the first thing that all the entrants read. But people tend to gloss over stuff like that in the face of possibly winning a huge prize.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

novelover said:


> Having to upgrade your autoresponder account is a good problem to have . How do you go about weeding out the duds?


It's a matter of sending out an email to your subscribers, then resending it again later to the people who never opened it. You can do that two or three times and if after the third time there are people on your list that still didn't open your email you just take them off your list.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

I must be one of the people who glossed over that  Anyway, thank you so much for this super successful giveaway!



jazzywaltz said:


> Thanks for sharing your numbers. I actually did mention in both the fine print AND the general giveaway description that participants would be receiving emails from all the sponsors. The general description was at the very top, the first thing that all the entrants read. But people tend to gloss over stuff like that in the face of possibly winning a huge prize.


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

That's an awesome alternative! How do you know it's limited to 5000 subscribers? I can't find that info on the website.



UnicornEmily said:


> Here's something I came across for anyone who has very, very simple needs (think: no automation) and a limit of 5,000 subscribers.
> 
> http://tinyletter.com/?utm_source=zapier&utm_medium=profile&utm_campaign=partnership
> 
> ...


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

jazzywaltz said:


> It's a matter of sending out an email to your subscribers, then resending it again later to the people who never opened it. You can do that two or three times and if after the third time there are people on your list that still didn't open your email you just take them off your list.


Thanks

I have been focusing on this more since my monthly autoresponder bill increased and I realized I have been paying for people who are doing nothing on my list. I learned that while sorting by open is good... it's also prudent to add the second criteria of link clicks. Apparently your subscriber can click a link in your message without it registering on your list of opens.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> That's an awesome alternative! How do you know it's limited to 5000 subscribers? I can't find that info on the website.


I think they mentioned it here:

https://tinyletter.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/374332-tinyletter-subscriber-limits

Anyway, I thought it was definitely worth sharing.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, sound like you guys had quite a lot of success with this promo! Congrats.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Jasmine,
It seems like the giveaway had performed very well. If you decide to run such a giveaway again, let us know. Oh, and I recommend setting up another MC or other cheap email account for the large number of subscribers cause MC has a problem with a larger number of unsubscribes and complaints reports.

Antara


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

novelover said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been focusing on this more since my monthly autoresponder bill increased and I realized I have been paying for people who are doing nothing on my list. I learned that while sorting by open is good... it's also prudent to add the second criteria of link clicks. Apparently your subscriber can click a link in your message without it registering on your list of opens.


Awesome I'll add another criteria to my list!


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

5316 emails sent
1096 opens
195 clicks
384 unsubscribes
15 complaints
46 bounces


----------



## P.E. Padilla (Nov 2, 2015)

After about 38 hours, here are my stats.

E-mails sent:  5445
Opened:  2423 (44.5%)
Clicked:  196 (3.6%)
Bounced:  35
Unsubscribed:  638
Complaints:  24

I think I can explain the high unsubscribe rate. In my welcome e-mail, I explained that they were receiving my message because of the promo (and I hoped that they had won!). I explained the free book I would be sending the next day by autoresponder. Then, after a couple of linked covers for my books, I explained that if they joined the list solely to win the Kindle, I understood if they didn't want to be on the list and pointed out the unsubscribe link in the message itself. I also suggested that they may want to wait until the next day after they got their free book to unsubscribe and that there wouldn't be any hard feelings. That should have eliminated any guilt and helped to speed along the process of pruning the list.

It just so happened that my book was discounted a few days before for some promos, so I left it discounted for a couple more days. I got 8 sales right after the e-mail went out (maybe not a lot for most of you, but more than I've been seeing lately), a bunch of web site hits, more than normal KENP reads, a handful of e-mails from new fans, and even some Amazon Associate clicks and buys. As mentioned by others, sending the welcome e-mail out is a promotional activity on its own. The only bad part about it all is that MailChimp is treating me like a criminal now, suggesting I talk to someone to cure my addiction to whatever it is that is making people unsubscribe in droves. No worries, I can handle it.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

I received a nastygram from Sendinblue about 24 hours after my campaign.    I think I may have to change my mailing list service.  Sigh.


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

P.E. Padilla said:


> I think I can explain the high unsubscribe rate. In my welcome e-mail, I explained that they were receiving my message because of the promo (and I hoped that they had won!). I explained the free book I would be sending the next day by autoresponder. Then, after a couple of linked covers for my books, I explained that if they joined the list solely to win the Kindle, I understood if they didn't want to be on the list and pointed out the unsubscribe link in the message itself. I also suggested that they may want to wait until the next day after they got their free book to unsubscribe and that there wouldn't be any hard feelings. That should have eliminated any guilt and helped to speed along the process of pruning the list.


I am loving what you did to self prune your list. Mailchimp response is what has me on edge. At least 1785 seem to want to be on your list. I would love to know how many more unsubscribe after getting the free book.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I had an interesting start with this promo. First, it took a bit for MadMimi to agree to send to the list. After a few emails back and forth, and a link to the actual promo page, all was well and they freed the welcome email to go on its way. Like  P.E. Padilla, I emphasized the unsubscribe option and why they were receiving the email (promo).

So as not to go over my new subscription with MadMimi, I sent 5000 emails there and the remaining 445 on Mailchimp -- which turned out not so well. First, the results for MadMimi:

4881 accepted emails
1624 viewed
32 bounced
463 unsubscribed
13 marked as spam

Mailchimp restricted my account as soon as the unsubscribes started piling up on the 445 emails they sent, and left me with no stats to evaluate. They also wanted me to send a confirmation email that would require the list to double opt-in to continue with the campaign. I chose not to comply and may send an opt-in email later via MadMimi after the first list with them is pruned sufficiently.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay, here's what I wound up doing.  (I didn't wind up going with my idea of pre-filtering, which perhaps I should have, but I just plain couldn't find another service that seemed ideal for that.  I wanted to, but nothing seemed to fit the bill.)

Anyway, so as not to go over my new subscription with Mad Mimi, I imported my subscribers in three batches (importing another batch when the old one had flushed out a bunch of unsubscribers).  This turned out pretty well.  I also made a mistake, though, that I didn't realize was a mistake.

In the past, I have re-sent e-mails to non-openers, a tactic which has served me well before.  However, with this case, it garnered me extra spam complaints.  Why?  I found out when Mad Mimi's (very nice) customer service representative told me that most of the spam complaints had come from people who had gotten two e-mails, and who had marked both as spam before unsubscribing.  That means I got TWO spam complaints from people who would have only left ONE, and both count separately.

Ah.

For anyone who's considering re-sending e-mails: don't do it until the unsubscribers have pretty much flushed themselves out first.



Now, I have a question and potential idea for the next promo (if there is a next promo).

JazzyWaltz, does King Sumo allow for the option for people to sign up for authors' lists individually, like Rafflecopter does?  Instead of just sending the same huge list to all 50 authors?

The way the Fantasy Promo was set up this time was similar to the Free Kindle Giveaway, which I've done, and which tends to collect a whole lot of non-openers and spam complaints.

E. B. Brown's MegaPromo seems to collect almost entirely engaged subscribers for the authors, however.  Very high open rates, very few unsubscribes, and close-to-zero-if-not-zero spam complaints.

I believe what the Mega Promo does is have each mailing list signed up for count as a point towards the raffle, though I could be wrong.  If that is how she's been doing it, it would be a good way to encourage people to sign up for as many as possible, while still avoiding the ones they aren't interested in at all (for instance, authors who write in a subgenre they aren't interested in).

Is that something that it's possible to do with King Sumo?  If so, I think that would be a far superior way to structure this.

Fewer subscribers per person, yes, but subscribers who aren't actually interested in being on a mailing list are not an advantage.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> JazzyWaltz, does King Sumo allow for the option for people to sign up for authors' lists individually, like Rafflecopter does? Instead of just sending the same huge list to all 50 authors?


Nope. One of the reasons KingSumo works so well is because it keeps things simple. You answer the challenge question, enter your email, confirm, then boom, you're done. We can always try doing a rafflecopter for the next one but it won't be as effective.

I've been busy trying to get book 3 done, but I'll see if I can post my own strategy for how I dealt with the list, which might help you all out.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

G. said:


> Well, I had an interesting start with this promo. First, it took a bit for MadMimi to agree to send to the list. After a few emails back and forth, and a link to the actual promo page, all was well and they freed the welcome email to go on its way.


This is interesting. I use MadMimi and I've never had to ask them permission to send an email list. FYI, there's no reason at all to tell them you got the list from a giveaway; you can simply tell them you're moving old subscribers from another email service provider. I've never had Mimi interfere with any of my mailings before though, so not sure why they did so with yours.


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

I also had to explain to Mad Mimi where I got my emails from. I gave them the link to the promo. I usually use Mailchimp but I sure as hell wasn't putting an untried list through my main mailing service. Mad Mimi was incredibly helpful, and after a few emails back and forth, let the emails go. They were concerned about my IP reputation, hence the delay in sending. They agree to overlook the spams—this time round. I had about 1400 opens, the same bounces as everyone else, and about 32 spams. I decide not to resend to a list of untried people. I cleaned out the list, keeping 980 people who actively engaged with the campaign. They either opened it, viewed more than once or clicked on a link. The rest I chucked out. My IP reputation is worth too much to risk spam reports. I would imagine Jazzy had it easier than the rest of us because she hosted the competition. That has to count for something because people had already visited her site to enter the giveaway. Would I do it again? Yes. But I agree with UnicornEmily that Rafflecopter would be a better way to go. And, as a result of Mad Mimi's wonderful service, I am moving my main mailing list account to them. So all good.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the spam reports it happens when a new list from a giveaway comes out. one of the best things that Freekindlegiveaway does is they take reports on people that mark emails as spam and they stop them from entering more contests. It seems to work pretty well. For this list I plan on using Mad Mimi as well I haven't set it up yet, but when I do I'd be happy to post the results. I think I am going to wait until next month when things have calmed down and I have a new book coming out. One of the thing that happens, I know because my wife entered the contest (She didn't win what the heck Jazzy!) is people get bombarded with multiple emails in a short period of time and say by the tenth or twelfth they just start hitting spam instead of unsubscribe. Until you start sending emails out for marketing I never knew that hitting spam could effect someone, I always thought it was just an efficient way to get rid of something.

Anyways I wouldn't worry too much about the spam most companies understand it even Mailchimp. I did a platinum giveaway on Kindle giveaways, and got something like 1500 emails. Some people got dinged from MailChimp and I didn't so who knows. If thye would have said something I would have just told them, no one got in any trouble. It's the nature of marketing to cast a wide net to get a few good leads.


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

A. Clarke said:


> I wonder...For those of us who haven't sent an email to our lists yet if people would be willing to provide a list of those subscribers who reported them as spam and those that bounced. Seems to me they'll just get more and more annoyed the more of us that reach out to them. I'd rather not even reach out to someone who's going to report me as spam.


I've already cleaned mine out. the best I can do is give yyou the list you stayed but that might not be of interest to you because your books are different to mine. I assume they expressed interest because of the book I advertised.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I should've used something else because MailChimp was expensive, but I was having a fit of laziness/overwhelm so I decided to pay the price for keeping things simple. (the price being $65!!!).

Anyhow, I sent my email out yesterday morning just after my new short story started its 5 free days (I'll be putting it wide and permafree as soon as its Select run is over). I used the initial email to promote that small introduction to my series, basically.

I got 
23 abuse reports
538 Unsubscribes (I did include a prominent invitation to unsubscribe in my introductory note).
1567 non-unsubscribe opens so far (some still coming in)
273 unique clicks -- about 2/3 to the Amazon page and 1/3 to bookfunnel.

I've had 177 downloads so far on the short (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CGZOD5Y) and got to #3 in kindle short reads for SF&F yesterday afternoon.

I'll be looking to cull the list more in the future, but this has been a pretty effective promo for the short story at the very least!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> This is interesting. I use MadMimi and I've never had to ask them permission to send an email list. FYI, there's no reason at all to tell them you got the list from a giveaway; you can simply tell them you're moving old subscribers from another email service provider. I've never had Mimi interfere with any of my mailings before though, so not sure why they did so with yours.


Yeah, MadMimi actually just stepped in and unsubscribed 3,000 people from my mailing list. For having more than 1 in 1,000 spam reports (which is what they say the limit is). They put a hold on my account before they did so.

They contacted me to ask why I had so many, I explained the situation, they said they understood but that they didn't consider that to be opting in, and they separated all the non-openers into a separate list and then unsubscribed them all. That means that anyone that might have been interested in being on my list but doesn't open e-mails more often than once a week has now lost the chance.

Because of this, I now suspect that doing things in one big batch list like this is probably not a very good idea.



GwynnEWhite said:


> I also had to explain to Mad Mimi where I got my emails from. I gave them the link to the promo. I usually use Mailchimp but I sure as hell wasn't putting an untried list through my main mailing service. Mad Mimi was incredibly helpful, and after a few emails back and forth, let the emails go. They were concerned about my IP reputation, hence the delay in sending. They agree to overlook the spams-this time round. I had about 1400 opens, the same bounces as everyone else, and about 32 spams. I decide not to resend to a list of untried people. I cleaned out the list, keeping 980 people who actively engaged with the campaign. They either opened it, viewed more than once or clicked on a link. The rest I chucked out. My IP reputation is worth too much to risk spam reports. I would imagine Jazzy had it easier than the rest of us because she hosted the competition. That has to count for something because people had already visited her site to enter the giveaway. Would I do it again? Yes. But I agree with UnicornEmily that Rafflecopter would be a better way to go. And, as a result of Mad Mimi's wonderful service, I am moving my main mailing list account to them. So all good.


Yes, Mad Mimi does have wonderful customer service. They were nice but firm, and nice but firm is good.

And yes, I think Rafflecopter with people actively subscribing to our lists individually would be the way to go next time. It would be far better for all concerned.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my stats:
5290 sent
2847 opened (53.8%)
1335 clicked (25.2%, 46.9% of opened)
309 unsubscribed (5.8%)
18 spam reports (0.3%)

744 people claimed the freebie I offered in the email. I also had quite a few people reply thanking me and letting me know they're enjoying the freebie and looking forward to hearing about what I'm coming out with next!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I have mail chimp, and I imported the whole list at once. Weirdly, Mailchimp gave me no notification about the nature of the list. 

My first email went out on Tuesday 3/8/16. Yes I missed my day by one. sorry =D It gave them a free book, reminded them why they were getting an email, and promised them another 5 free books over the next 2 months, with the next being on 3/9/16.

Unique Open: 1968
Unique Click: 508
Bounce: 42
Unsubscribe: 371
Abuse reports: 31

Second email with another free book on 3/9/16

Unique Open: 1711
Unique Click: 558
Bounce: 12
Unsubscribe: 266
Abuse reports: 9

Third email announcing a sale on books 2 and 3 on 3/11/16. (This one wasn't part of the auto sequence and was just a normal email)

Unique Open: 1471
Unique Click: 101
Bounce: 5
Unsubscribe: 136
Abuse reports: 7

Fourth email announcing Cursed 2 was live on 3/15/16. (This one wasn't part of the auto sequence either  and was just a normal email)

Unique Open: 1086
Unique Click: 56
Bounce: 5
Unsubscribe: 94
Abuse reports: 2

My next email will be part of the sequence and will deliver on 3/19/16. I assume it will be similar to those above. *shrug*


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well.... hm.   I was about to press the pay button on the King Sumo button for our slightly smaller giveaway, and now I'm reconsidering.

Jazzywaltz, you think the bigger list from King Sumo is still worth the hassle of the spam reports, right?  

Maybe I should have the challenge question be "You DO realize you're signing up for everyone's newsletter, right?"


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

That's awesome stat! Do you mind sharing what you did to get >50% of the people to open your mail and >25% click-through rate?



C.F. said:


> Here's my stats:
> 5290 sent
> 2847 opened (53.8%)
> 1335 clicked (25.2%, 46.9% of opened)
> ...


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

I can give you a list of people who reported me as spam and a list of emails that bounces if you send me an email at [email protected]

Hope that'll reduce your spam rate 



A. Clarke said:


> I wonder...For those of us who haven't sent an email to our lists yet if people would be willing to provide a list of those subscribers who reported them as spam and those that bounced. Seems to me they'll just get more and more annoyed the more of us that reach out to them. I'd rather not even reach out to someone who's going to report me as spam.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

C.J.,
I would prefer you go another route.  Although it was nice to get so many subscribers, the number of unsubscribes and complaints has me feeling a little nervous.
- Jamie


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

I used to think MadMimi is the way to go for giveaway email lists (based on Rebecca Hamilton's recommendation), but it looks like it's much better than Mailchimp but still has its own rules/issues.

I used Sendy for my last email, and so far, I didn't encounter any problems.

If anyone is interested in reading about my experience with Sendy, you can visit this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=232165

If I encounter any problems with Sendy, I'll post it on the thread above, but so far so good.



UnicornEmily said:


> Yeah, MadMimi actually just stepped in and unsubscribed 3,000 people from my mailing list. For having more than 1 in 1,000 spam reports (which is what they say the limit is). They put a hold on my account before they did so.
> 
> They contacted me to ask why I had so many, I explained the situation, they said they understood but that they didn't consider that to be opting in, and they separated all the non-openers into a separate list and then unsubscribed them all. That means that anyone that might have been interested in being on my list but doesn't open e-mails more often than once a week has now lost the chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kassandra Lynn (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ, I'm in your giveaway, too. I think I would also want to give up on thousands of emails in exchange for a few people who are truly interested in my work.

Perhaps, we can give one entry for signing onto one email list. People can choose which email lists to enter. But instead of having the entrants type in their emails again and again, I wonder if there is any way they can just click which email list they want to enter and then type in their email address one time to subscribe to all the selected lists.

Next to the select button, we can perhaps introduce the author (something short like fantasy romance author, etc). If possible, we can put the cover image next to the introduction so they can get a sense of what kind of books the authors write.

I'm not sure if it's possible to set it up this way. And of course, majority rules. If the rest of the 30 authors insist on king sumo, I'm fine with it too.



CJBrightley said:


> Well.... hm.  I was about to press the pay button on the King Sumo button for our slightly smaller giveaway, and now I'm reconsidering.
> 
> Jazzywaltz, you think the bigger list from King Sumo is still worth the hassle of the spam reports, right?
> 
> Maybe I should have the challenge question be "You DO realize you're signing up for everyone's newsletter, right?"


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

A. Clarke said:


> I wonder...For those of us who haven't sent an email to our lists yet if people would be willing to provide a list of those subscribers who reported them as spam and those that bounced. Seems to me they'll just get more and more annoyed the more of us that reach out to them. I'd rather not even reach out to someone who's going to report me as spam.


I can send out my unsub and spam lists if anyone really wants them. Just shoot me an email.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

CJBrightley said:


> Well.... hm.  I was about to press the pay button on the King Sumo button for our slightly smaller giveaway, and now I'm reconsidering.
> 
> Jazzywaltz, you think the bigger list from King Sumo is still worth the hassle of the spam reports, right?
> 
> Maybe I should have the challenge question be "You DO realize you're signing up for everyone's newsletter, right?"


I do. I think perhaps I should have made it clear not to run your initial list through Mailchimp because they're so hardcore about unsub and spam reports. MadMimi is way better for this sort of thing and I've never had a problem. I think people are getting really worked up over the high unsub numbers when honestly if you step back and look at the big picture, out of 5000 or so emails you're still ending up with around 85% of them who aren't unsubscribing, and at least half of them are actually opening and reading your emails.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Kassandra Lynn said:


> Perhaps, we can give one entry for signing onto one email list. People can choose which email lists to enter. But instead of having the entrants type in their emails again and again, I wonder if there is any way they can just click which email list they want to enter and then type in their email address one time to subscribe to all the selected lists.
> 
> Next to the select button, we can perhaps introduce the author (something short like fantasy romance author, etc). If possible, we can put the cover image next to the introduction so they can get a sense of what kind of books the authors write.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible to set it up this way. And of course, majority rules. If the rest of the 30 authors insist on king sumo, I'm fine with it too.


It's not possible to set it up this way or I would have done that already. Free Kindle Giveaway uses Rafflecopter, and part of the reason they have different tiers on their promotion is because the people who are highest up on the rafflecopter tend to get the most subscribers, while those towards the end get the least. By using KingSumo and giving everyone the same list I essentially made everyone equal. If I ran an FKG style giveaway I would have to charge lower rates for the people at the bottom of the list and higher rates for people at the top and that sounds an awful lot like me running this for profit instead of it being a collaboration like I'd originally intended. :/


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

For anyone who wants to know, here's what I did with the list:

I sent out a welcome email to the list, excluding people who were already subscribed. I sent this email THREE TIMES, spacing out each send by 2-3 days. Each subsequent run I excluded those who had opened the previous email, and also those who had clicked. Here are the results:

Email #1:

5057 sent
4987 accepted
32 bounced
1723 viewed
165 engaged
431 unsubscribed
38 marked spam

Email #2

3361 sent
3345 accepted
7 bounced
494 viewed
36 engaged
116 unsubscribed
9 marked as spam

Email #3

2714 sent
2701 accepted
206 viewed
7 engaged
46 unsubscribed
7 marked as spam

At this point, I exported the emails of all the people who had opened or engaged in my email, then deleted everyone else from my mailing list before re-downloading those other emails. My theory on this is that if, after being sent the same email three times, someone hasn't opened it, then there's no point in paying for them to stay on my mailing list. My list has now been pruned down to 1817 subscribers out of 5000+, who I actually KNOW have either read or engaged in my emails and are interested in receiving them. 

In the welcome email I offered the first three chapters of my book for free to anyone who responded, and got quite a few emails back as a result, a number of which will result in future sales if the readers enjoyed the sample I sent. I also probably moved around 200 copies of Burned while it was on sale for 99 cents as I advertised this in my welcome email as well. All in all, 200 sales and 1817 interested subscribers is not a bad result, in my opinion. As far as I'm concerned, you should just stay away from Mailchimp if you're going to run these kinds of promos.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

jazzywaltz said:


> It's not possible to set it up this way or I would have done that already. Free Kindle Giveaway uses Rafflecopter, and part of the reason they have different tiers on their promotion is because the people who are highest up on the rafflecopter tend to get the most subscribers, while those towards the end get the least. By using KingSumo and giving everyone the same list I essentially made everyone equal. If I ran an FKG style giveaway I would have to charge lower rates for the people at the bottom of the list and higher rates for people at the top and that sounds an awful lot like me running this for profit instead of it being a collaboration like I'd originally intended. :/


That's an interesting point, Jazzywaltz. I didn't know the people at the top would get more subscribers, though it makes logical sense.

Free Kindle Giveaway does use Rafflecopter, but they also give you the list of e-mails to you to import at the end (as opposed to having people sign up for themselves directly). They say this is because you get more subscribers that way. In my experience, it doesn't increase the number of engaged subscribers at all, only the number of uninterested subscribers who will never open and/or unsubscribe right away.



CJBrightley said:


> Well.... hm.  I was about to press the pay button on the King Sumo button for our slightly smaller giveaway, and now I'm reconsidering.
> 
> Jazzywaltz, you think the bigger list from King Sumo is still worth the hassle of the spam reports, right?
> 
> Maybe I should have the challenge question be "You DO realize you're signing up for everyone's newsletter, right?"


Yeah, I'm in your new giveaway, C.J., and I'm thinking I would rather collect fewer subscribers in exchange for them all being ones who really want to be there. It'd also make it possible to send out welcome e-mails as they sign up, which might be nice.

And yes, I never felt like I needed to worry about spam reports before, but now they make me very, very nervous. Getting contacted by an aggrieved customer service because of 26 spam reports (plus 12 on the second e-mail) will do that.

It's nice to know I wasn't the only one who re-sent e-mails, or the only one who got more spam reports because of it.

But granted, I DID get more engaged subscribers by doing so, so it was (as usual) worth it. It's just that doing it for a welcome e-mail after this style of giveaway seemed to increase spam reports, which I now suspect is more dangerous than I had expected (and yes, I use Mad Mimi).


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> And yes, I never felt like I needed to worry about spam reports before, but now they make me very, very nervous. Getting contacted by an aggrieved customer service because of 26 spam reports (plus 12 on the second e-mail) will do that.
> 
> It's nice to know I wasn't the only one who re-sent e-mails, or the only one who got more spam reports because of it.


The other thing to keep in mind is that if you had a small email list when you imported your 5000+ subscribers, you're going to get hit harder with the unsub penalties than otherwise. I already had something like 1200 subscribers, so when I sent out an email and get something like 400 unsubs and 26 spam reports, that's a LOT less alarming to MadMimi than if I had only 50 or 100 on my original list, which is why MadMimi didn't interfere at all with me, but they did with other people who participated.

Perhaps in the future for those who participate that have small email lists, it might be better to add the new subscribers gradually, perhaps 100 at a time, rather than sending to all 5000 at once. It's more work and a pain in the butt, but ultimately you won't have to deal with your mailing list provider freezing you out.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not marketing to my list, I'm asking them to join mine.  What I've been doing is sending out the emails slowly, no more than a thousand at a time and spaced out. 

The email introduces me, tells them why they're getting it (i.e. the giveaway), and then gives them the link to my subscribe button.  I then let them know that anyone who isn't interested will be purged and they won't hear from me again.

Doesn't make for nearly as large as an email list when it's all done, but I know the people who are signing up actually want to be there and those are the only people I want to market to.  I haven't checked today's stats, but so far it's running about 1 in 10 who actually subscribe.  As I said, not huge, but I'm far more interested in an engaged audience than numbers.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I'm not marketing to my list, I'm asking them to join mine. What I've been doing is sending out the emails slowly, no more than a thousand at a time and spaced out.
> 
> *The email introduces me, tells them why they're getting it (i.e. the giveaway), and then gives them the link to my subscribe button. I then let them know that anyone who isn't interested will be purged and they won't hear from me again.*
> 
> Doesn't make for nearly as large as an email list when it's all done, but I know the people who are signing up actually want to be there and those are the only people I want to market to. I haven't checked today's stats, but so far it's running about 1 in 10 who actually subscribe. As I said, not huge, but I'm far more interested in an engaged audience than numbers.


That's what I originally meant to do, but I didn't realize until after I prepared and sent the welcome email I had omitted that important piece of instruction. So, that will be the focus of the next email I send to those who viewed the first email -- and didn't report as spam or unsubscribe.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I'm not marketing to my list, I'm asking them to join mine. What I've been doing is sending out the emails slowly, no more than a thousand at a time and spaced out.
> 
> The email introduces me, tells them why they're getting it (i.e. the giveaway), and then gives them the link to my subscribe button. I then let them know that anyone who isn't interested will be purged and they won't hear from me again.
> 
> Doesn't make for nearly as large as an email list when it's all done, but I know the people who are signing up actually want to be there and those are the only people I want to market to. I haven't checked today's stats, but so far it's running about 1 in 10 who actually subscribe. As I said, not huge, but I'm far more interested in an engaged audience than numbers.


What have you been using to do this? That's what I wanted to do, but I couldn't figure out how to do that without importing them to my mailing list first (which sort of makes the point of subscribing moot, since they're already subscribed by default).


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

UnicornEmily said:


> What have you been using to do this? That's what I wanted to do, but I couldn't figure out how to do that without importing them to my mailing list first (which sort of makes the point of subscribing moot, since they're already subscribed by default).


You create, or use, a separate list. The subscribe button would link to another list of your choosing.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

G. said:


> You create, or use, a separate list. The subscribe button would link to another list of your choosing.


Bingo!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

G. said:


> You create, or use, a separate list. The subscribe button would link to another list of your choosing.


Did you use a different provider for the list, or did you use the same one you had already, and just sign up for another list through them with a different e-mail address?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

UnicornEmily said:


> Did you use a different provider for the list, or did you use the same one you had already, and just sign up for another list through them with a different e-mail address?


If you use Mailchimp you can set up another list on your account. I currently have three: One for organically acquired Kindle fans, one for organically acquired epub reading fans and one for those who sign up because of a promo or giveaway that's been run.

Go to Lists in the navigation at the top and then there is a Create List button near the top right.

I don't know how to do this in other mailing list providers.


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> Did you use a different provider for the list, or did you use the same one you had already, and just sign up for another list through them with a different e-mail address?


You can create separate lists within MadMimi that each have their own sign up form. For example, I created an ARC reader list, created a sign up link for it with MadMimi, then emailed my regular list inviting them to subscribe to the ARC mailing list if they wanted a chance to read my next book for free. Now there are around 120 names on that list and I can email them exclusively about ARC opportunities.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Ahhh, gotcha!

So you import them into a separate list in your MadMimi account, e-mail them once (or maybe twice, or three times) with a welcome e-mail asking them to subscribe to your other list(s), and then at the end you purge everyone who didn't sign up for the main list(s)?


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> Ahhh, gotcha!
> 
> So you import them into a separate list in your MadMimi account, e-mail them once (or maybe twice, or three times) with a welcome e-mail asking them to subscribe to your other list(s), and then at the end you purge everyone who didn't sign up for the main list(s)?


Correct!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, why didn't I think of that?

It's a good idea!  I'll do that next time.


----------

